# Is it Possible ....



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

To know the heights of the Buildings currently under construction at various locations in Dubai

Coz i`ve noticed whenever anything rises in the west , they know the height in feet and meters and the number of floors , but here it seems they dont care :bash: 

So how about we make a List Ok


This is All i know of :-

Abbco rotana Hotel :- 333.2 meters to roof and 380 meters to spire wich is exactly 1093.22 feet to roof and 1246.78 feet to spire


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

DB- Its cos in the west these figures are published from confirmed sources. If someone went to the dubai municipality and could confrim them then they would be added as well as being added on skyscrapers.com (of which I am the Dubai editor). Here say and assumptions are not permitted cos of the inaccuracies.
Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Dubai_boy and SA_BOY,
I noticed that your location is in Dubai, and i need a favor from you... i'm thinking of moving to duabi, and i need to know what the living expenses over there are... i have a spread sheet that i could e-mail it to you to fill it out... please if you are interested in helping me, can you e-mail me at [email protected] to e-mail you the spread sheet.
Thanks in advance

-Lebanese_007


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yes the heights are a little harder to get saddly


----------

